# Concealment vs Laying out in whites



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I know most snow goose hunters in ND and Canada think the geese have hunters in whites all figured out but how do you explain the fact that down in Texas they hunt snows in whites. The geese should be as difficult to hunt as ever by the time they get down there, but they dont seem to be as nuts about concealment as we are up north. I realize they use a lot of rags (which we dont think will work up north either) to help hide the hunters but we can do that with socks as well. What do you think?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Good question, Wood Duck. I honestly don't know if all white camo is that bad. We have used it for years and have had as good a luck with it as without it. I have been in all white, half white, and no white. It has not seemed to make much difference. We often use those giant Big Ben snow goose decoys to hide us from the geese. They show just about as much area of white as a hunter dressed in white. So, can that much white really be that bad?

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

We've just used the white camo for years and the geese seem to decoy just fine. I do think the use of the blinds like the finisher this fall will help to add to the enjoyment of the hunt. Hard frozen ground on my backside gets more uncomfortable year after year. I think you'll do well either way. It is critical, I think, that you hide your face especially when the sun is shining. That seems to be the one thing that will mess you up regardless of what camo you are using.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think whites matter as much. Like mentioned previously, I've hunted in all white, half white and no white. I don't know which made a difference. When snow geese flare, it could be because of 100 things...but concealment seems to be where we blame first.

Field Hunter nailed it....hide your face...and if you wear glasses, get contacts or you might as well be getting the planes attention for SOS in the atmosphere as well. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree with Chris. I worry most about my glasses. Those northwest winds mean that you have to sit facing the sun. I have a pair of camouflage type sun glasses that I hope block the reflection. I also try to get as far down as possible in my Eliminator and pull my cap brim as low as I can. I have a face mask made of something called spandoflage that keeps the glasses from getting fogged up. So, white or camoflage, make sure the face and glasses are covered as much as possible.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

As far as face camo goes I try to keep a lander flag in front of my face and peek around the edge when the birds are coming in. Glasses are a big pain arent they. 
Anyone ever try white face paint that clowns use! It comes off fairly easy.


----------

